# 1080p on dvd



## LIL L (Apr 9, 2008)

i have read a lot of mixed answers about putting hi def movies on a regular dvd but no real answer. i have a hi def 1080p .avi and i have a 30" hdtv and and regular dvd player hooked up through component cables. i wanna know if i can burn the file to a regular dvd-r (or double layer) and play it in my dvd player without loosing the 1080p quality? i don't know if my dvd player supports divx or not. i have the little mp3 symbol, direct disk symbol, and some other things but no divx. if its possible, how can i do it? or whats the best hi def quality i can do it with?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Nope, it'll be just a regular 720x480 SDTV image on the screen. if you can connect your PC to your HDTV you'll be able to preserve the quality.


----------

